# One-way flights?



## Frank bcn (Nov 25, 2013)

Anyone have any experience with buying a one-way airline ticket? I am planning on moving to Spain from the U.S this summer and would like some information. 

It looks as though one-way tickets are more expensive than round-trip and that it is looked down-upon to purchase a round-trip ticket and just forget about the return trip. Any thoughts?


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

All of my family buy one way tickets because they tend to stay until they get fed up or until I stop paying for the beer. I have never thought that it is frowned upon as you buy your ticket and it is your decision as to whether you use it or not. Immigration may ask questions as you are a US citizen though.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

People miss flights all the time. In theory they could get upset but if the airlines started charging people for missing flights you'd figure the courts would be full 24/7.

Flying outside the Schengen zone on a one way ticket the airline and immigration should quiz you. Make sure you have a visa etc. At least in theory.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

In peak seasons many airlines deliberately overbook flights by as much as 10% because of their experience of people not turning up. I have flown on one way ticket trips to and from US in the past without any problems - though from and to UK, not Spain.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Frank bcn said:


> Anyone have any experience with buying a one-way airline ticket? I am planning on moving to Spain from the U.S this summer and would like some information.
> 
> It looks as though one-way tickets are more expensive than round-trip and that it is looked down-upon to purchase a round-trip ticket and just forget about the return trip. Any thoughts?


Look at STA travel or other student travel agencies. If you can still prove you're a teacher, you can get much better deals. 

Best of luck!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

NickZ said:


> People miss flights all the time. In theory they could get upset but if the airlines started charging people for missing flights you'd figure the courts would be full 24/7.
> 
> Flying outside the Schengen zone on a one way ticket the airline and immigration should quiz you. Make sure you have a visa etc. At least in theory.


When I travelled with expenses paid I always had flexitickets so if for any reason I missed a flight the ticket was still valid. 
EasyJet have flexiticket option for business travellers.
We had to fly on flexi as it was cheaper than having to buy a new one- way ticket if a meeting overran or you couldn't make a flight because of illness or traffic jam on the way to the airport. If it was the last flight you missed, overnight hotel expenses would be added to the final claim.
I once missed a flight because of a London tube strike but got on the next, no problem.
Now I pay for my own tickets I take every precaution to ensure I get on the 
Flight I've paid for.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

If you read the small print on most transatlantic flights you will see that the airline can charge you the difference between a return and a one-way if you do not use the return ticket. Not using the ticket at all is different to missing a particular flight.

A lot of people do this but be aware you could have a shock on your credit card bill a couple of months later 

Have a look at AerLingus. They often do cheaper one-way flights via Ireland.


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

The airline may stop you checking in if you buy one way ticket. I was stopped in HK by the airline and had to sign some paper saying I will be responsible for all the problem. But I got in Madrid no problem. I told the lady who checked my passport that I only had one way ticket.But she was very friendly and let me in.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

This must be a problem encountered only on non- European flights.
I often buy two one- way tickets from and to Malaga on different airlines, BA and Easyjet.
Never had a problem.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> This must be a problem encountered only on non- European flights.
> I often buy two one- way tickets from and to Malaga on different airlines, BA and Easyjet.
> Never had a problem.


Yes, it mainly applies to transatlantic or long-haul flights.

We often take TA cruises so we need a one way flight from Spain to USA then cruising back. The last time was Iberia from Madrid to Miami which cost nearly double a return flight.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> This must be a problem encountered only on non- European flights.
> I often buy two one- way tickets from and to Malaga on different airlines, BA and Easyjet.
> Never had a problem.


You're asking about the immigration issue? With an EU passport with in the EU they wouldn't check. But a non EU citizen is going to get a closer look. The airline is responsible if the passenger doesn't have the right to enter the country. They don't want to fly a person back


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

When we emigrated to Canada, it was considerably cheaper to buy a return than one way, I argued that we weren't going to use the return and I was told that the airlines expect a certain number of no shows because of this policy which is why it allows them to overbook flights! Silly games they play..


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

Frank bcn said:


> Anyone have any experience with buying a one-way airline ticket? I am planning on moving to Spain from the U.S this summer and would like some information.
> 
> It looks as though one-way tickets are more expensive than round-trip and that it is looked down-upon to purchase a round-trip ticket and just forget about the return trip. Any thoughts?


We are just going through the same sort of problem, we are flying from aus to spain next month one way, if you shop around there are plenty of budget alternatives


----------



## Frank bcn (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I'll keep an eye out.

I definitely do not want to be charged extra for not doing the return leg of a round-trip flight.


----------



## Frank bcn (Nov 25, 2013)

Booked a one-way flight for @ $900 with British Air. But, the booking agency is through Vayama. Don't know much about them, so I will keep a sharp eye on my booking status every week until departure.
I will post my experience when all is done and I touch down in BCN.


----------

